# Animal Crossing Trading Cards



## spamurai (Sep 12, 2013)

Did anyone ever collect the Animal Crossing e-Reader cards what were released during Population Growing?

They should release some new trading cards for New Leaf or something  Would be awesome!

I found one of the rare cards on eBay. Link is > here < worth so much :O
It was released with Nintendo Power at the time 
Don't worry it's not mine so it's not advertising xD

Post your thoughts on trading cards and if you have/would collect them here


----------



## Dandie (Sep 12, 2013)

They should release some for New Leaf!
I would collect them. ALL OF THEM.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 12, 2013)

Melody said:


> They should release some for New Leaf!
> I would collect them. ALL OF THEM.



I would too xD
I need a bigger Animal Crossing collection D:


----------



## rubyy (Sep 12, 2013)

Trading cards like Pokemon cards would be the best!! Just like the old days xD


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 12, 2013)

I would love to collect some Animal Crossing Trading Cards! NINTENDO MAKE MORE PLEASE.

 But I know the only place around here that would sell them is probably game stop. Bwah I hate game stop. Maybe Amazon would sell them too...


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 13, 2013)

If these came out, I would definitely collect them. I love the idea of trying to find villagers I love too.


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Sep 13, 2013)

I never saw them myself, because the thing you needed (an E-reader, no less) wasn't released in Europe*.

However, now that QR codes are all the rage nowadays, I think it would be good to have them. I would collect them too.

*Note that very few EU units were made. So much so that it's pretty much non-existent over here.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 13, 2013)

Jaymes Keller said:


> I never saw them myself, because the thing you needed (an E-reader, no less) wasn't released in Europe*.
> 
> However, now that QR codes are all the rage nowadays, I think it would be good to have them. I would collect them too.
> 
> *Note that very few EU units were made. So much so that it's pretty much non-existent over here.



Yeh, it sucked that they weren't released over here (in UK).

I managed to collect them all but took ages and had to pay so much more as I had to import them all >.<

QR cards are a really good idea!


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 13, 2013)

What kind of thing would we get from scanning the QR code?

I never had the old cards OR an E-Reader so I never knew what the cards were actually for.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 13, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> What kind of thing would we get from scanning the QR code?
> 
> I never had the old cards OR an E-Reader so I never knew what the cards were actually for.



Well primarily they are trading cards, but when scanned with an e-Reader, the villager on the card scanned sends you a present  Each card has a specific present (furniture, wallpaper, carpet, clothes etc.)
The cards also have a unique password/code that you can tell to Nook or write in a letter to a villager and receive a second item.
Some cards are town tunes, kk songs and ables designs also.
Two of the cards even give you one of those playable NES games; Mario & Ice Climber.

They are pretty cool!

I guess it's a bit later for Nintendo to do anything with the idea now as DLC pretty much covers all the non-orderable / exclusive items that can be obtained in the game.

QR is virtually limitless though. When scanned we could get designs, music, models, furniture, letters or even have specific villagers to move in


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh my goodness.

Yes. Please, Nintendo. Make Animal Crossing Cards again!!! Some of them could even be the event items you had to go to a nintendo zone to get. That way people who wanted the items still have a chance at getting them, and Nintendo get's money. It's win-win.

NINTENDO DO THIS PLEASE OH MY GOODNESS.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 13, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Oh my goodness.
> 
> Yes. Please, Nintendo. Make Animal Crossing Cards again!!! Some of them could even be the event items you had to go to a nintendo zone to get. That way people who wanted the items still have a chance at getting them, and Nintendo get's money. It's win-win.
> 
> NINTENDO DO THIS PLEASE OH MY GOODNESS.



I agree XD
If they have nothing like this planned, they've really missed out on a profitable opportunity xD


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 13, 2013)

Gosh, this idea is so amazing. I'm making a blog post to gush about it and linking this thread in it. I certainly hope that's okay.

>.> Maybe we can get a thing going with this.


----------



## Dandie (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah.



To the paint editor!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah, let's make our own set of trading cards online. We can make common and rare ones, and super-uber rare ones. I can decide on names, if you like...


----------



## Dandie (Sep 13, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Yeah, let's make our own set of trading cards online. We can make common and rare ones, and super-uber rare ones. I can decide on names, if you like...



Yeah! Like K.K. Slider or Katie would be rare, and the most desired villagers would be kinda rare, and others would be common.

I'll draw them. Period.


----------



## Dandie (Sep 13, 2013)

BA BAM!


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 13, 2013)

This is so cool!


----------



## coolycatty123 (Nov 2, 2013)

We could even make them into AR Cards too.
It might be asking a bit too much, but who wouldn't love to use the AR app to make a big Rover to sit on your sofa? I'd certainly use the function more if that happened!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 2, 2013)

coolycatty123 said:


> We could even make them into AR Cards too.
> It might be asking a bit too much, but who wouldn't love to use the AR app to make a big Rover to sit on your sofa? I'd certainly use the function more if that happened!



I want a big fluffy rover :>. The deer species would look cuute sitting on the sofa <3


----------



## coolycatty123 (Nov 2, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I want a big fluffy rover :>. The deer species would look cuute sitting on the sofa <3


Oh, so cute! You could pretend to hug it<3<3 uguu~
I want those sheep villagers too. I love them because of their fluffy coats.


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 9, 2013)

I am afraid if they released a new set for New Leaf.  I'd be so broke.  ; n ;


----------

